# Need help getting my "Pretty Girl" back



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

I found an add on craigslist in Dallas/ Fort Worth.
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pet/1890484922.html
I have tried to contact the people that posted this ad and have received no response. This is my baby "SISSY". My ex wife ran off with her and called me about a month ago a said where she was staying, the people got rid of her. I have some pictures to prove this is my dog. I raised her in a truck. She loved riding with me. When she hears airbrakes from a truck she thinks it is me. I got her when she was 8 weeks old. If some one could help me with information to get her back would be helpful. She is my furkid that passed in April Sluggo's mom. Some one please help me get my "PRETTY GIRL" back home.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

If your identity is any issue then have a friend
contact the person.You could pay your friend
to pick her up.Is it in the same state as you??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i hope you get her back.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Go buy her back!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

First I would just contact them directly; explain the situation. If they still aren't willing to just GIVE her back, honestly $75 is a pretty low adoption fee regardless.
And like someone else said if you don't want them getting involved, maybe have someone who these people don't know buy the dog back; it doesn't look like they're doing much screening so it shouldn't be hard. 
Have you tried contacting them?


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

I have tried to contact them. With no response. I wouldn't care if I had to pay the $75 to get her back I justwant to get her home. Right now I am in Arkansas helping my mom but am headed back to DFW next weekend. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww i hope you get her back soon


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

His post said he tried contacting them but got no reply.
Maybe his X gave it to a family member of hers or friend and
they are being nasty.Thats why I said have a friend they dont know
contact them and then pay for her and pick her up.
Is there a chi rescue place near him that can help??
We need more info here!


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

I had other friends try to contact the post. No one has received an answer. What can I do to get her back? I will contact a rescue if needed.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sluggo`s daddy............
I emailed the person to see what happens.
I asked if she was still available and that I
would be interested in her as a companion for my chi.
If she doesnt answer it may be that she already re-homed
her.Some people have no manners on craigslist.

You could put an ad on the pets section of Craigslist
and offer a reward to the people that bought her.
Like this: "To the people that bought this chi girl
recently here on Craigslist".Tell them your story.
Post her pic and plead with them that you would like to buy her
back for as much as you can offer.I have seen people do this before with
results.Give it a try and see what happens.

Meanwhile I will watch my email too.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I like what Dahlia did/said. That is what I would suggest since you aren't getting a reply from the original posters.


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

I contacted a chihuahua rescue and they said they could not help. I have sent an e-mail to craigslist abbout this issue. I will go to the media as a next step if i get no answer from craigslist. Thank you everyone for trying to help me get my "PRETTY GIRL" back.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes I hope this story has a happy ending.
Best Wishes!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I got a response from them. Here it is:
We do still have her. Her name is Pretty. She is a really sweet dog. She gets along with all types of dogs and children. 

Christina


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow!!!I hope Sluggosdaddy see's this soon!
People are so creepy sometimes


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Wow!!!I hope Sluggosdaddy see's this soon!
> People are so creepy sometimes


I know it!!! I am just curious why she responded to me. Maybe she will respond to others soon.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Well at least they still have her, it will give sluggosdaddy and opportunity to try and get her back. I bet she misses him. sweet little girl.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Really got a reply?? Great!!
They didnt get back to me.
Wow hope hes on soon!


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

Wow thank you I haven't got one back from them either Ivy's mom do you have any contact info on them? 
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Pm'd you. Do you have a different email addy to contact her back. I would make a new one to contact her, maybe she is a friend of the ex and had a heads up or something. You could even tell her you know me and wants to surprise me with the dog. She knows my first name as Lori.



Sluggo'sdaddy said:


> Wow thank you I haven't got one back from them either Ivy's mom do you have any contact info on them?
> Thank you everyone.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ohhh this is so fabulous! (cheering from the sidelines!)
Hope you get your doggie back!


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

I think the person that has her is a friend of my ex. I sent the pic from the ad to my sister in Texas and she said that is her. Hopefully some one can help me ge her. I will pay any expenses incurred. Thank you everyone for your help.
Gary


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Sluggo'sdaddy said:


> I think the person that has her is a friend of my ex. I sent the pic from the ad to my sister in Texas and she said that is her. Hopefully some one can help me ge her. I will pay any expenses incurred. Thank you everyone for your help.
> Gary


Do you have a friend in TX that can e-mail her and get her?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Any updates on how the reunion is going??


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

omg just read through the threads, did you get her back, i hope so please give us an update


----------



## Myers08304 (Sep 3, 2010)

This is so sad! Hope you got her back..shes beautiful..looks like my baby precious.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm no up dates on this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

I have received no answer from the person that has her. I thing I may have to goto the police department.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I would definately go to the police department. Let us know if you find anything else out and good luck.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*You have to buy the chi back*

Wasnt there one person here that was contacted by the
person with the chi??
The police would say its not a crime to sell the chi
and Im thinking they would not help.They only show up
after the fact!! When my son got mugged they were of no help even then.
You need a contact to go get the chi with money in their hand!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Rider&SallysMomma (Aug 10, 2009)

Omg, someone please update this. I'm so sick with worry!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Very odd this one ???????


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I know. I was able to get ahold of the person that had her. And gave him that info, but have never heard anything else about it. I'm wondering if he got her back as well.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

What a crazy situation! I hope he got her back.


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

No unfortunatly we didn't get Sissy back. No matter how much I wrote had other people write they never answered me.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Destiny had other plans*

We`re so sorry that it didnt have a happy ending for you!! 
I hope you will remember her lovingly and someday find it in your
heart to have and love another lovin chi.
You are welcome to stay here and visit us anytime.
Please stay!


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder if you could still post on the pets section of craiglist with the picture from the ad and your own picture of you with her???? I would try it and plead with whoever got her that you will pay whatever expenses incurred you just want your dog back. I can't imagine any person that would try to keep you from your dog! That's horrid and makes me sick. I have mine microchipped, even my little mutt. They are my babies, and I worry someone will steal them, even right out of my yard! I don't trust anyone...

I hope something comes from all of this for you.... That's a terrible story


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I feel so bad the guy sounds like he has
given up! He needs to stay with chi people too
and hopefully can find a new one someday.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

so sad, I couldnt imagine honey being taken from me


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, I just caught up with this! What a sad story.


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope you get her back soon and keep us posted


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom (Aug 18, 2010)

Sluggo's Dad and I have pretty much given up hope on ever getting Sissy back. His ex wife is behind all of this. I don't want to get into that whole mess. He is taking each day as it comes and being around Bella and Cash helps him alot. They are healing the hole in his heart.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So sad,i hope he finds her one day and they're reunited


----------

